# Where to look when you have power issues with your pc...



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't think it is a psu issue or motherboard issue always, look at the most discrete places, such as the power button!

My aunt had a computer that wouldn't work right. After her son looked at it, he replaced the psu and still couldn't get it to work. They decided to give it to me. After looking at it I pulled my multi meter out and tested from pin to pin on that little button. Turns out it worked and somtimes it wouldn't.
After trying to find a replacement, I decided to rip an old identical one from a old intercom system. Works perfect. Now I have a free 1.4 ghz p4 gateway, it only has 128 mb ram pc 2100, 266 mhz is slow for the 400 mhz fsb...found 1 gb pc 3200 ram for 20$.:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i owned a computer repair business a few years back and i replaced more than a couple power buttons. it's more common than you might think!
but at least YOU got a free machine for your trouble! =o)

DM


----------

